# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 12: The End Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Heretics!

This concludes the Twelfth Heresy-Online Expeditious Stories Competition, and final competition (clearly) of the inaugural year of HOES!

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, which works quite conveniently as there are only three stories, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Saturday, 31 December 2011*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 12-1 (aka 2012, Competition 1) will be posted.

Here are the entries from HOES 12:


*Table of Contents*
Gothik - End Game

VulkansNodosaurus - Blossoming

Adrian - Ellie

Mossy Toes - Remembrance

Andygorn - Some Things are Lost, Others Borrowed, Others Eroded or Ripped Away


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Merry Christmas*

1st place - Mossy Toes - Remembrance

2nd place - Andygorn - Some Things are Lost, Others Borrowed, Others Eroded or Ripped Away

3rd place - VulkansNodosaurus - Blossoming


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, amazing stories, everyone! I think people used the extra word count to really good effect and showed their usual standard of very good writing.

1st (3pts) = Adrian "Ellie"
2nd (2pts) = Mossy Toes "Remembrance"
3rd (1pt) = VulkansNodosaurus "Blossoming"

Just to say that the writing in the HOES series (and from Gothik, Adrian, Mossy Toes and VulkansNodosaurus in particular) has taught me a whole lot about my own prose. Very many thanks to yourselves for sharing your skills and helping me try to improve my scribing.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

1st place (3pts) mossy toes rememberance
2nd place (2 pts) andygorn some things are lost others eroded or ripped away
3rd place (1pts) VulkansNodosaurus blossoming


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for participating in this great contest!

3rd place: Adrian, Ellie, 1 pt.
2nd place: Mossy Toes, Remembrance, 2 pts.
1st place: Andygorn, Some Things are Lost, Others Borrowed, Others Eroded or Ripped Away, 3 pts.


----------



## wrycanion (Nov 14, 2011)

My apologies for not getting my entry finished. I'm still working on it. Maybe it'll be finished next month.

Regardless, everyone, thank you for more stories to read.

1st Place: VulkansNodosaurus, Blossoming, 3 points - well drawn and I did enjoy the restatement at the end of it, although the abrupt cut away might have worked better without the word limit.

2nd Place: Mossy Toes, Remembrance, 2 points - a fine rendering of brotherhood at an end and youthful memory. Not so sure about the change of the Vilenya entity's character at the end. You've written 1600 words of soft, cooling memory and death then end it with Savage Glee?

3rd Place: Adrian, Ellie, 1 point - somewhat confusing movement between your two worlds of past and present, but a good tone and progression.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

1st: VulkansNodosaurus - Blossoming (3 points)

2nd: Adrian - Ellie (2 points)

3rd: Gothik - End Game (1 point)

wrycanion: it was deliberate, if perhaps a bit overstated. I did that as a sort of counterpoint to the fading and wistfulness of the rest of the story--a quirk, a twist, to subvert the reader's expectations while staying true to the set-up. Still, I can see how it might detract from your reading of the story. Thanks for reading and voting, in any case!


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Just asking for feedback improvements to my entry, please, everyone?


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

andygorn said:


> Just asking for feedback improvements to my entry, please, everyone?


I missed this competition so I cannot vote ( I had started a story about a doomed SM command, but did not have the time to finish it). I will add my two-pennies worth :grin:

I like your entry. It's very dark and... chaotic!. It also has my blood-enemy, the Emperor's Children in it, which made my blood pressure rise.

Apart from some punctuation errors, it's fine. The first paragraph might have been better in itallics perhaps? Also, you did not have to put the _*spits*_ traitors speech in *bold*, normal would have been just as good!

Very good, well done


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol mate, I've said many times that you can vote no matter what! You don't need to have written an entry.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Wonderful stories all around! Sadly I didn't get to write up the story I had planned but there's always next year! :biggrin:

Now for the voting! All were great stories but the three that stuck out most to me were:

1st Place - 3 pts. - Mossy Toes, _Remembrance_: An excellent piece of fanfic. The slower pace of the story was excellent. You come to feel Vonsky's shame as he tries to come to terms with what he'd done in fleeing. At the same time, I felt that there was a touch of arrogance in him. Pride perhaps? Whichever, it pushed him on. The end was, as any good follower of Slaanesh will tell you, delicious! :biggrin: 

2nd Place - 2pts. - Adrian - _Ellie_: This was a heart-wrenching piece. To be honest, this and Mossy's were the toughest two to place. I waffled back and forth between them as they were both simply excellent. Adrian, you've come a long way from the never-ending horde of zombie-related stories bud! Fine work!

3rd Place - 1pt. - VulkansNodosaurus - _Blossoming_: I enjoyed this piece immensely. Given the end, it seemed more like "the end is just the beginning" sort of story. I hope that you'll be taking this possible story plot further as I want to know just exactly that plucky autarch has for a future!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Edmund: please, do vote. Ideally, we'd have rather more people voting than submitting stories, so that the votes balance out a little more.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

I agree. It looks like hundreds of people at least took a look at our stories. I would like to see everyone vote. I wonder what the outcome would be then?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And the results are in!

Way to finish out the year's HOES with a strong showing, gents, much appreciated to all that have put their hearts and fingertips into writing great stories month after month. I'll be posting the new competition here in a little bit, but am at the moment distracted at the hundreds of dollars of minis I get to put together now! *cackle*

*First Place:* Mossy's Toes _Remembrance_ - 15 pts

*Second Place:* Vulkansnodosaurus _Blossoming_ - 10 pts

*Third Place:* Adrian's _Ellie_ - 9 pts

Again, thank you all so very much for participating, I'll get rep due outs later today as I'm currently driving home and trying not to get in a wreck. Yay, irresponsibility!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yay, 3-for-3!

Good job all. Nice stories this month around, and I look forward to "The Beginning," or whatever theme Boc throws at us next!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well done all


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

Great job Mossy T.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Adrian said:


> Great job Mossy T.


Indeed. Thanks to everyone for a great year!


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Yay, 3-for-3!
> 
> Good job all. Nice stories this month around, and I look forward to "The Beginning," or whatever theme Boc throws at us next!


...so obvious, am I? Well, it's fairly close, just missed the article haha


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done all!
I'd really welcome tips on what I need to to do improve my writing.
Edmund was right about the typing in bold (will remedy for next time), but any other advice gratefully received.
Bring on the first round of 2012, but can anyone stop Mossy Toes from making it 4 from 4..?
Tune in next time: same bat-time, same bat-channel!


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Good job Mossy Toes. You're King of the HOES :biggrin:.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I welcome a dethroning. I challenge you all to dethrone me.

(Bow-chicka-bow-wow, King of HOES)


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh...from the sounds of it, we'll need to clean and disinfect said throne before we sit in it... :biggrin: Oh, and congratulations again Mossy! You set a high standard for us to shoot for!

But, as challenge has been laid, I think I shall endeavour to make it so. I've got some bleach around here that should spiff that throne right up for my bulbous arse :biggrin:

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

If it must be done, so shall it be.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I welcome a dethroning. I challenge you all to dethrone me.
> 
> (Bow-chicka-bow-wow, King of HOES)


Get the vaseline out, *Mossy Toes *wants to be 'dethroned' :laugh:

Well done anyway... and I will vote next time. However, I will be more switched on and get my entry in early k:


----------

